# Konjunktiv II auxiliar + dos verbos



## pedro_trionix

Hola:
¿Cómo se forma el Konjunktiv II con tres verbos?
Por ejemplo:
Si hubiese sabido hacer el ejercicio, hubiese sabido más
Wenn ich hätte die Übung wissen _können_, hätte ich mehr gewusst???

Si te hubiese querido llamar, ya lo hubiese echo.
Wenn ich hätte dich anrufen _wollen_, hätte ich es schon gemacht???

Si hubiese querido ir---Wenn ich hätte gehen _wollen_???
  Si me hubiese gustado verte---Wenn ich hätte dich sehen mögen?
Si hubiese tenido que quedarme---Wenn ich hätte bleiben _sollen_???

La verdad, sólo se me ocurren ejemplos con _verbos modales_, de ahí que los ponga en cursiva en los ejemplos ¿Podría alguien poner algún ejemplo con esta construcción en la que no hubiese ningún modal, o en la que hubiese que usar algun participio junto con un verbo principal en infinitivo (+ por supuesto el auxiliar hätten)
Gracias.
EDITO.
Ya se me ha ocurrido un ejemplo sin verbos modales o der percepción:
Si él  me hubiese mandado acostarme--> wenn er hätte...??
Si me hubiese enseñado a leer-->


----------



## Alemanita

pedro_trionix said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cómo se forma el Konjunktiv II con tres verbos?
> Por ejemplo:
> Si hubiese sabido hacer el ejercicio, hubiese sabido más
> Wenn ich hätte die Übung wissen _können_, hätte ich mehr gewusst???
> 
> Si te hubiese querido llamar, ya lo hubiese echo.
> Wenn ich hätte dich anrufen _wollen_, hätte ich es schon gemacht???
> 
> Si hubiese querido ir---Wenn ich hätte gehen _wollen_???
> Si me hubiese gustado verte---Wenn ich hätte dich sehen mögen?
> Si hubiese tenido que quedarme---Wenn ich hätte bleiben _sollen_???
> 
> La verdad, sólo se me ocurren ejemplos con _verbos modales_, de ahí que los ponga en cursiva en los ejemplos ¿Podría alguien poner algún ejemplo con esta construcción en la que no hubiese ningún modal, o en la que hubiese que usar algun participio junto con un verbo principal en infinitivo (+ por supuesto el auxiliar hätten)
> Gracias.
> EDITO.
> Ya se me ha ocurrido un ejemplo sin verbos modales o der percepción:
> *1 -* Si él  me *hubiese mandado acostarme-*-> wenn er hätte...??
> *2 - *Si me *hubiese enseñado a leer*-->




1 - Wenn er mich schlafen geschickt hätte ---

2 - Wenn er mir (das) Lesen beigebracht hätte ---


Hasta ahí lo sé - pero la explicación gramatical no.

Saludos,
Alemanita


----------



## pedro_trionix

Hola:
¿Pero están mis ejemplos bien?, ¿ no ves ningún fallo?
Gracias.


----------



## Dan2

pedro_trionix said:


> Si hubiese sabido hacer el ejercicio, hubiese sabido más
> Wenn ich hätte die Übung wissen _können_, hätte ich mehr gewusst???
> 
> Si te hubiese querido llamar, ya lo hubiese echo.
> Wenn ich hätte dich anrufen _wollen_, hätte ich es schon gemacht???


Yo diría:

_Wenn ich *die Übung hätte* wissen machen? können, hätte ich mehr gelernt.

Wenn ich _ _*dich hätte *anrufen wollen ..._


pedro_trionix said:


> Si él  me hubiese mandado acostarme--> wenn er hätte...??


Quizás estabas buscando algo así:
_Wenn er mir befohlen hätte, ins Bett zu gehen..._


----------



## Alemanita

pedro_trionix said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cómo se forma el Konjunktiv II con tres verbos?
> Por ejemplo:
> Si hubiese sabido hacer el ejercicio, hubiese sabido más
> Wenn ich *die Übung hätte machen können*, hätte ich mehr gewusst
> 
> Si te hubiese querido llamar, ya lo hubiese echo.
> Wenn ich dich *hätte anrufen wollen,* hätte ich es schon gemacht
> 
> Si hubiese querido ir---Wenn ich hätte gehen _wollen_
> Si me hubiese gustado verte---Wenn ich *dich* hätte sehen *wollen*
> Si hubiese tenido que quedarme---Wenn ich hätte bleiben *müssen*



Espero que esto te ayude.

Saludos,
Alemanita


----------



## pedro_trionix

Hola:
Creo que lo he entendido y dejo la explicación por si alguien tuviese la misma duda:
*Konjunktiv II der Vergangenheit mit Modalverben.*

            Die Modalverben bilden den Konjunktiv II der Vergangenheit mit dem Hilfsverb      haben im Konjunktiv II sowie einem       "*doppelten Infinitiv*".       Das Modalverb wird an das Satzende gestellt. 


http://www.mein-deutschbuch.de/lernen.php?menu_id=37



Además de los verbos modales, los siguientes verbos también requieren  una construcción con "doble infinitivo" :


Wenn wir *lassen, brauchen, hören, sehen, helfen  *zusammen mit einem Vollverb gebrauchen, sind sie genauso wie die Modalverben! (Achtung: Perfekt ohne ge-!)

http://deutschlich.wordpress.com/2011/02/24/lassen-brauchen-horen-sehen-helfen/

Saludos.


----------

